# Cpt. W. Francis



## ntayl0 (Apr 22, 2012)

I am looking for Captain William Francis of Amwlch, Anglesey, or if deceased any family members. I know he had 2 brothers who served on the Moelfre lifeboat, they were Donald and Murley. He had one son who I believe lost his life in the second world war, and I believe he has another surviving son. 
I am the son of Marion Jones of Tymawr, Holland Arms, Anglesey and am told that Captain Frances was my father. I was born on 21.3.49. My name is Leonard William Walsh, (Walsh being my mothers married surname). If anyone can help I would appreciate it. My last known whereabouts of him was that he left Wales and opened a hotel in Blackpool.


----------

